# Internet gratis en toda una provincia de argentina



## locodelafonola (Sep 1, 2012)

hola que piensan de esto???????http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/07/argentina-san-luis-aprueba-ley-que-garantiza-internet-wifi-gratis/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

ya ase tiempo que los de san luis tienen internet gratis,es noticia muy vieja y ojala se extienda por todo el pais,
tendremos que esperar a las elecciones que vienen para pedir en nuestras respectivas provincias(hay que presionar a los políticos ,incentivarlos con la promesa del ''voto joven'' jeje)
ya que ellos prometen , prometamos nosotros también,después hagamos lo mas nos parece,como hacen ellos


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 2, 2012)

hola rey yo vivo cerca es provincia vecina y al principio cuando empezo andaba mal., hace poco volvi y te digo que con respecto al sistema tradicional no hay diferencia !!!!!! y esta hasta en el medio del campo increible funciona muy bien!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

ojala la implementen a nivel nacional


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 2, 2012)

siiiiiiiiiiii  tendria que ser hojala sea asi  da equilibrio a las clases es bueno mientras se valore y no sea solo para ver videos porno o escuchar cumbia villera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

si de diez chicos a uno se sirve y lo usa para estudiar,ya sirve para el pais


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 2, 2012)

sii señor tiene razon .... uno tan solo uno con eso ya se pago que siva para aprender  ¿¿¿¿¿ pensa esto....   yo lo vi !!!!! en medio de la nada..... es en san luis...... un ranchito re humilde sin luz .... estaba  un pibe y sus hermanitos de unos 6 u 7 años viendo una peli del canal de disney en justin tv en una compu que da el estado en las escuelas ...... le habian buscado la vuelta para que funcionara con una bateria de auto.!!!!.... ese pibe tiene otra opcion en la vida.....¿¿¿¿ no te parece ?????


----------



## joquines (Nov 10, 2012)

Como residente en la provincia de San Luis te digo que da lastima el wifi... Y si la gente lo usa no es mas que para estar en las redes sociales y no lo aprovechan como acceso de información, es lamentable.
San Luis capital no es una ciudad, es un pueblo grande y de ahí pueden sacar el resto de las conclusiones.
Lo único bueno que tenemos acá es la Universidad Nacional de San Luis, es lo único provechoso, el resto son ideas utópicas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2012)

aquí es lo mismo,están todo el tiempo con el facebuk y las redes sociales,
cuando tienen que buscar algo google no encuentran nada por que no saben usar el buscador.
si encuentran algo en la wikipedia ,no encuentran nada


----------

